# West mids??



## daviedevs (31 January 2013)

Woo hoo..first to post in here.

Hi to all in West midlands..and beyond of course


----------



## mil1212 (31 January 2013)

*waves* from a rainy Shropshire


----------



## shadowboy (31 January 2013)

Hello from the Worcestershire region!


----------



## Dizzydancer (31 January 2013)

Hello from a very windy north staffordshire- near alton towers to be precise! 
Any other locals?


----------



## daviedevs (31 January 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Hello from a very windy north staffordshire- near alton towers to be precise! 
Any other locals?
		
Click to expand...

I pass by daily...i compete occasionally at Beaver Hall and i live in Leek.

Hi local yokel lol


----------



## BroadfordQueen (31 January 2013)

Hello from another Worcs body


----------



## millitiger (31 January 2013)

And yet another Worcs person here


----------



## nikanita (31 January 2013)

Hello from Shropshire


----------



## Coblover63 (31 January 2013)

Hello from wild, windy, thundery, rainy (in the last hour!) and now SUNNY Shropshire...


----------



## MurphysMinder (31 January 2013)

I see some Shropshire bods are posting in here,  I am on the Shropshire/Cheshire border, so guess I will have to keep an eye on North West too, that is going to get very confusing!


----------



## Elsbells (31 January 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Hello from a very windy north staffordshire- near alton towers to be precise! 
Any other locals?
		
Click to expand...

Me!! hi!


----------



## sherry90 (31 January 2013)

I'm a Staffordshire bod too  Hiii!


----------



## heresannie (31 January 2013)

Im from buxton and all confused! am i in the right place?!?!


----------



## jnb (31 January 2013)

Another from Sunny (and Wet, Windy, flooded!) Shropshire
*waves*


----------



## Feathered (31 January 2013)

Hello from wet worcester. Fields are worse than ever this morning. Sigh.


----------



## Kat (31 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			Im from buxton and all confused! am i in the right place?!?! 

Click to expand...

Come on over to the East Midlands board mi duck with all us other Derbyshire folk


----------



## Willeeckers (31 January 2013)

Waves from atop the wild and windy (but currently sunny!) Malvern hills

I guess I fit in here as just in Worcestershire, but nearly Herefordshire and not far from Gloucestershire either!


----------



## Old Bat (31 January 2013)

Hallo from south Warwickshire! I'm having to deliver gorgeous but outgrown pony to new home in South Shropshire in an hour, not relishing the drive in this wind!


----------



## JustKickOn (31 January 2013)

Hello from north warwickshire!


----------



## Maesfen (31 January 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I see some Shropshire bods are posting in here,  I am on the Shropshire/Cheshire border, so guess I will have to keep an eye on North West too, that is going to get very confusing!
		
Click to expand...

Same here lol.  We don't exist for any of the services as we live in Cheshire (1/2 mile from border and same from Wales) but have a Shropshire postcode so Cheshire don't accept us and Shropshire/West Mercia won't step over the border.  It's like being in Nomansland; I expect HHO to be the same!


----------



## MyLuckyStar (31 January 2013)

I'm in the West Midlands to  We are Romsley/Frankley way, right by the M5 (junc 3 and 4 - practically in the middle of them lol)


----------



## live2ride (31 January 2013)

Hi from Worcestershire


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2013)

Deepest Worcestershire on Sea.  It is ever going to stop raining and dry up.


----------



## buffy2 (31 January 2013)

Waves from dudley/ Worcestershire


----------



## shadowboy (31 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Deepest Worcestershire on Sea.  It is ever going to stop raining and dry up.
		
Click to expand...

 It does feel like that as you drive over the ring-road bridge. Pony is going to come in looking brown judging by the state of the fields! 

I do think these area sections will come in pretty handy in the future


----------



## Tiarella (31 January 2013)

Hello from north warks/Solihull boarder


----------



## Dizzydancer (31 January 2013)

Wow with a couple more folks we could have a staffordshire meet up!


----------



## TS_ (31 January 2013)

Waves from Shropshire in the week and Worcestershire at the weekends  

Rather nice to see the sun for a change at the moment


----------



## abercrombie&titch (31 January 2013)

another staffordshire dweller here


----------



## rainer (31 January 2013)

Hi from herefordshire!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (31 January 2013)

waves from Birmingham


----------



## toystory (31 January 2013)

Hi all waves  from Tamworth, not too far from Birmingham:


----------



## PlodCob (31 January 2013)

Hello, also from Tamworth. Near to Kingsbury Water Park.


----------



## Ambers mum (31 January 2013)

Warwickshire/ West Midlands border here, near the NEC xx


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (31 January 2013)

*waves* I'm from Rugby 


Bit wet and wild here today *sigh*


----------



## Pidgeon (31 January 2013)

Staffs


----------



## Ambers mum (31 January 2013)

PlodCob said:



			Hello, also from Tamworth. Near to Kingsbury Water Park.
		
Click to expand...

not far from us!


----------



## Ambers mum (31 January 2013)

rachaelstar said:



			Hello from north warks/Solihull boarder 

Click to expand...

lol hi ya Rach xx


----------



## Cobber (31 January 2013)

Hello! I'm at Castle Brom way. Horse is not far from kings bury water park


----------



## Elsbells (31 January 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Wow with a couple more folks we could have a staffordshire meet up!
		
Click to expand...

Meandtheboys is local.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (31 January 2013)

Hi from codsall/stafford depending which house I am at! I go to alton towers on my pass all the time!


----------



## Ambers mum (31 January 2013)

Cobber said:



			Hello! I'm at Castle Brom way. Horse is not far from kings bury water park 

Click to expand...

you are even closer to me!  I am up by Marston Green! Horses are coleshill x


----------



## PlodCob (31 January 2013)

Get our hard feeds from towards Coleshill, go past a small showground in Whitacre Heath to get there.


----------



## TRECtastic (31 January 2013)

Hello from sandwell valley , west bromwich , just got back from a windy but sunny hack round the beautiful valley : )


----------



## toots (31 January 2013)

Another Shropshire lass


----------



## Ambers mum (31 January 2013)

PlodCob said:



			Get our hard feeds from towards Coleshill, go past a small showground in Whitacre Heath to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Is it Blythe Mill?  The show ground is Whitacre Heath Riding Club, nice little show xx


----------



## Wishful (31 January 2013)

South Shropshire here - between Bridgnorth and Ludlow...  Spent the weekend wallowing around snowdrifts up the Long Mynd.


----------



## Woodykat (31 January 2013)

Live in Herefordshire, work in Gloucestershire, horse kept in Worcestershire - I guess I'm a proper 3counties girl!!


----------



## Paddy and Dandy (31 January 2013)

Great Barr/ Walsall border


----------



## nedzy (31 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			Im from buxton and all confused! am i in the right place?!?! 

Click to expand...

I'm just up the road from you (Derbs/Cheshire border) and I wasn't sure if I should be in here or NW?!  I was born in Shropshire so I think I'll stay here if that's OK?!

Hi!


----------



## JustKickOn (31 January 2013)

Amber's Mum, if you're marathon green you're only half hour or so down the road from me


----------



## nostromo70 (31 January 2013)

Hello from Shropshire


----------



## daviedevs (31 January 2013)

Kat said:



			Come on over to the East Midlands board mi duck with all us other Derbyshire folk 

Click to expand...

Go away derbyshire!!!  Stay here..you know its warmer in staffordshire lol.


----------



## sophiebailey (31 January 2013)

Hello from Shrops (Telford)  xx


----------



## flashmans (31 January 2013)

Another from Shropshire! Didn't realise there was quite so many of us!


----------



## ladydoone (31 January 2013)

Hello from kIdderminster,worcestershire


----------



## nostromo70 (31 January 2013)

There does seem to be quite a few of us from Shropshire. 
I'm from the Bridgnorth area.


----------



## PlodCob (31 January 2013)

Amber's Mum, yes Blythe Mill. 

Couldn't think of the name. Almost need a 4x4 to tackle the driveway to it after all the ice, snow and rain!


----------



## OpalFruits (31 January 2013)

Evening from Birmingham


----------



## EmmaB (31 January 2013)

Another from Staffordshire here! On cannock chase


----------



## Dizzydancer (31 January 2013)

Oo Emmab your lucky! Would love to keep my horse by tho chase


----------



## Highlands (31 January 2013)

Worcestershire again, near ombersley


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 January 2013)

EmmaB said:



			Another from Staffordshire here! On cannock chase 

Click to expand...

Emma I am on the chase too.....................hello!!


----------



## Cobber (31 January 2013)

Ambers mum said:



			you are even closer to me!  I am up by Marston Green! Horses are coleshill x
		
Click to expand...

I know both areas very well! we are very close! 

Nice to see plenty of West Mid peeps!


----------



## Bobby Boy (31 January 2013)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			*waves* I'm from Rugby 


Bit wet and wild here today *sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Snap, I'm in Rugby too


----------



## jess_asterix (31 January 2013)

Hello from Shropshire


----------



## kellybee (31 January 2013)

*Waves* from Coventry


----------



## Potato! (31 January 2013)

I'm just sneeking on here to wave hello. I live in the south west but grew up in Birmingham in Perry Barr.


----------



## Django Pony (31 January 2013)

Another Worcester bod here! *waves*


----------



## nat_1 (31 January 2013)

Another kidderminster,worcs here


----------



## starryeyed (31 January 2013)

Another from a very damp shropshire


----------



## warriors26 (1 February 2013)

Hi from just outside Worcester


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (1 February 2013)

We meed a meet up!!


----------



## ShadowFlame (1 February 2013)

West Mids / Worcs border here


----------



## jasmine (2 February 2013)

Hi from Halesowen


----------



## WoopsiiD (2 February 2013)

Oh go on then-Birmingham!!
20mins from SRC, a bit further to Gracelands and Swallowfield is somewhere close by too!


----------



## smudge99 (2 February 2013)

Morning from Telford, Shropshire.


----------



## mehraab (2 February 2013)

Hello from Kingswinford and Kinver lovely sunny day today


----------



## The_snoopster (2 February 2013)

Hello from Shropshire


----------



## Rockchick_uk (2 February 2013)

Hi Brownhills here, although horses are kept in Lichfield, not far from the chase


----------



## EmmaB (2 February 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Oo Emmab your lucky! Would love to keep my horse by tho chase
		
Click to expand...

Yep its fab! 



Meandtheboys said:



			Emma I am on the chase too.....................hello!!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh hi! Where abouts? I'm in Slitting Mill


----------



## diamonddogs (2 February 2013)

North Warwickshire/Leicestershire border so can spy for both sides


----------



## ibot (3 February 2013)

Willeeckers said:



			Waves from atop the wild and windy (but currently sunny!) Malvern hills

I guess I fit in here as just in Worcestershire, but nearly Herefordshire and not far from Gloucestershire either! 

Click to expand...

hi i ride on the old hills all the time so i guess i am in the right place hey to all from rainy Powick!!


----------



## vicky86 (3 February 2013)

Another from near Kidderminster, worcs - hi all!


----------



## Dab (3 February 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I see some Shropshire bods are posting in here,  I am on the Shropshire/Cheshire border, so guess I will have to keep an eye on North West too, that is going to get very confusing!
		
Click to expand...




Maesfen said:



			Same here lol.  We don't exist for any of the services as we live in Cheshire (1/2 mile from border and same from Wales) but have a Shropshire postcode so Cheshire don't accept us and Shropshire/West Mercia won't step over the border.  It's like being in Nomansland; I expect HHO to be the same! 

Click to expand...

Me too I'm Cheshire postcode but a mile in either direction and I'm in Shropshire or Staffs. Technically NW but feel more West Mids!

Maybe we should request our own region 'no mans land' or 'border sitters' ?


----------



## Rosie'smum (3 February 2013)

Im technically west mids as born in Halesowen but live in Nottingham and horse is leisceter way so also can spy both sides :-D


----------



## ThreeTB's (3 February 2013)

South Staffs/Shrops border here - not far from Weston Park


----------



## ibot (3 February 2013)

should we find a meet up point and meet ???


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (3 February 2013)

Helllooo from Birmingham


----------



## Highlands (3 February 2013)

ibot said:



			should we find a meet up point and meet ???
		
Click to expand...

Be fun lets


----------



## ibot (4 February 2013)

Highlands said:



			Be fun lets
		
Click to expand...

what does everyone else think?


----------



## Dizzydancer (5 February 2013)

Im up for it.


----------



## Rockchick_uk (5 February 2013)

Will this be a meet up with the horses or just us?


----------



## ibot (5 February 2013)

maybe to start just us? paddy would be a lunatic if i met up with lots of people he would have to go and say hello to all of your neddie


----------



## Orangehorse (5 February 2013)

Another from Worcestershire.


----------



## 3bh (6 February 2013)

I'm in Burton on Trent which seems to be another no-mans land between West and East Midlands!


----------



## shierbird (6 February 2013)

Cannock in staffs!


----------



## FinalFurlong (12 February 2013)

Waves from Birmingham, quite near to good ole tamworth! 

Though i migrate to Leicester border at the weekends


----------



## Jazzy B (13 February 2013)

another wave from Wark/West Midlands boarder


----------



## Centauress (13 February 2013)

South Warwickshire
What about Those without Horse/Pony or Drive if doing a Meet up?


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (13 February 2013)

I am up for meeting up!


----------



## ibot (13 February 2013)

So where do we meet?? Ideas please


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (16 February 2013)

Hey there Ibot  Nice to see you again  

I'm for a meet up. How about we find somewhere central to most of us?


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 February 2013)

Central would be the best idea- although no idea where that would be!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (16 February 2013)

We need a map of the West Mids and then we can put a pin/dot where we are and work it out from there. Unfortunately though I'm not computer savvy enough to do it. Can anyone else do it?


----------



## Centauress (16 February 2013)

Wheelchair Freindly Please....
Thanks


----------



## ibot (17 February 2013)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			Hey there Ibot  Nice to see you again  

I'm for a meet up. How about we find somewhere central to most of us?
		
Click to expand...

hey stranger i remember you how the heck are you? 

yep as long as its not a scary drive im open to most


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (17 February 2013)

ibot said:



			hey stranger i remember you how the heck are you? 

yep as long as its not a scary drive im open to most
		
Click to expand...


I'm good thanks  We need a catch up I think  Will message you x


----------



## ibot (18 February 2013)

that woulld be lovely. 

so have we decided on a place yet?


----------



## Highlands (18 February 2013)

We seem quite spread out! How about clent/Hagley area? Easy access from M5 /M42? Not too bad from kiddy/ worcs etc. Two pubs in Romsley, again good parking but no idea what they are like! Open to other suggestions but thought an idea to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Centauress (18 February 2013)

Warwick, Stratford apon Avon...


----------



## Coblover63 (18 February 2013)

Highlands said:



			We seem quite spread out! How about clent/Hagley area? Easy access from M5 /M42? Not too bad from kiddy/ worcs etc. Two pubs in Romsley, again good parking but no idea what they are like! Open to other suggestions but thought an idea to get the ball rolling!
		
Click to expand...

Let's all meet at Jackie Roberts' tack shop!!!!


----------



## Highlands (18 February 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			Let's all meet at Jackie Roberts' tack shop!!!! 

Click to expand...

Could be a little cosy....


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (21 February 2013)

Anyone thought of a meet up place yet? Not heard of Jackie Roberts tack shop so I'm guessing a lot of others haven't either?


----------



## Jazzy B (21 February 2013)

Centauress said:



			Warwick, Stratford apon Avon...
		
Click to expand...

Me too, where are you, we could meet for a ride, always looking for new places to go


----------



## BroadfordQueen (26 February 2013)

I'm up for a meet up, but preferably after April 19th (dissertation hand in date!)!


----------



## SnowPhony (27 February 2013)

I'm in Staffordshire. Fairly new to the area and still without horsey contact at the moment. Sob! Hoping that's going to change soon!


----------



## Dizzydancer (27 February 2013)

Snowphony where abouts in staffs are you?


----------



## SnowPhony (27 February 2013)

DD I'm at Lichfield


----------



## Centauress (27 February 2013)

My Problem is that I need a Wheelchair Outside at Moment...


----------



## WoopsiiD (27 February 2013)

Jackie Roberts?
Cosy isn't the word lol as long as I get to cuddle the little JRT!


----------



## JulesRules (1 April 2013)

I am in North Warwickshire, but neddy is other side of Cov near the airport


Hi everyone


----------

